# BA's heads up!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Was just there and they had Two 125g Reef Ready tanks with dual overflows for only $299. That is a pretty sweet deal for anyone wanting to upgrade. 

Comes with a warranty as well!


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

they also have the 50count Ecotech frag plus on sale for 19.99. they have some other good deals going on as well.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Which one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

scarbrough


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I stopped by as well.. they also have 2 Hydor skimmers...
1005 for $299
705 for $249

PS those aqueon tanks are huge... wish I had room for 72"  The 180g is $699 and the 150 non-rr $369


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks all for the heads up. Got some frag plugs and got to use the $10 voucher


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

notclear said:


> Thanks all for the heads up. Got some frag plugs and got to use the $10 voucher


Is this a special they are running on the frag plugs?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

In the clearance section in the pet area. There were still few bags there when I left.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tanks*

very very very tempting.........


----------



## BigAlsScarbMissCorals (Jul 3, 2014)

A huge lighting selection, a few protein skimmers, a few chillers, lots of foods, still have some 50 count frag plugs from Ecotech, and lots of odds and ends. Also tanks!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow I'm coming !!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Anything for the Mississauga location?


----------



## BigAlsScarbMissCorals (Jul 3, 2014)

george said:


> Anything for the Mississauga location?


Unfortunately there isn't a clearance section for the Mississauga location.

Currently the Scarborough location is the only location with a clearance section.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

What tanks do you have for sale ?Thanks


----------



## BigAlsScarbMissCorals (Jul 3, 2014)

180 RR
120 RR x 2
150

I believe pricing was listed in this thread earlier.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I went by today some killer deals on tanks and lights...


----------

